# Member Stats



## ReptileGuy (Sep 18, 2012)

At what statistics does one become a senior member? If you know please reply or PM


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 18, 2012)

It's based on the number of posts. 250 I think.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2012)

I think you should defiently listen to the sauce boss!!! that awesome. Btw tegu buzz, sorry to here about sobek. You did an amzing job with him. Any plans for the future?.. Or you just gonna ride with buzz for now?...


----------



## frost (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah its based on posts.not sure on the numbers tho.other than that the titles are appointed by the forum members or moderators/forums owners.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Steven. said:


> I think you should defiently listen to the sauce boss!!! that awesome. Btw tegu buzz, sorry to here about sobek. You did an amzing job with him. Any plans for the future?.. Or you just gonna ride with buzz for now?...



Thanks, haha - I'm a wannabe sauce boss I guess. Don't remember who gave me that title but I roll with it. Thanks for the kind words about Sobek. I'm in the process of building 2 more outdoor enclosures like Buzz's enclosure. 14ft x 7 x 7 or so. Looking to get a female for Buzz and attempt some breeding in the future. I'm also looking for a sub adult to adult male blue tegu, but they're hard to find for good prices and it's tough thinking about replacing Sobek. We'll see I guess.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 18, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Steven. said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should defiently listen to the sauce boss!!! that awesome. Btw tegu buzz, sorry to here about sobek. You did an amzing job with him. Any plans for the future?.. Or you just gonna ride with buzz for now?...
> ...



Not sure if its still for sale but I know that Wil was selling a blue male breeder last year. You should ask him if its still available.



TeguBuzz said:


> It's based on the number of posts. 250 I think.



Thanks! LOL I still feel like a noob with the title of just 'member'


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Steven. said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should defiently listen to the sauce boss!!! that awesome. Btw tegu buzz, sorry to here about sobek. You did an amzing job with him. Any plans for the future?.. Or you just gonna ride with buzz for now?...
> ...



O yes.. we shall see..lol


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 18, 2012)

What happened to Sobek? I when I joined this thread he's one of the first blues I'd seen. Real beautiful gu. Last thing I remember reading is that you were needing to sell him?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> What happened to Sobek? I when I joined this thread he's one of the first blues I'd seen. Real beautiful gu. Last thing I remember reading is that you were needing to sell him?



I ended up keeping him and then a friend who's been breeding some tegus locally for a couple years asked to borrow him for his projects for the breeding season, so I allowed it. Dog got out and Sobek got caught in it all, no need to go into detail, you get the idea. He passed away months ago I just didn't really bring it up, just mentioned it in one of my vids on YouTube.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Logie_Bear said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to Sobek? I when I joined this thread he's one of the first blues I'd seen. Real beautiful gu. Last thing I remember reading is that you were needing to sell him?
> ...



Sigh... I hate even thinking about it. I was hoping it wasnt gonna be brought up.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 18, 2012)

Steven. said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Logie_Bear said:
> ...



Gah, I'm sorry. D:

I keep seeing 'poor sobek's and 'RIP sobek' s on the forum. 

I'm sorry, I wasnt meaning to pry.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing to be sorry about, don't worry about it.


----------

